# 1954 Dayton Superb



## Dayton Superb (Jul 8, 2013)

I have acquired a Dayton Superb bicycle. Per instruction from Brian Kunzog of Antique Bicycles by Brian Kunzog I checked the outer shell of the rear hub to locate the year as 1954. Per Brian, he has never seen an English made Dayton before. He referred me to this site. The paint and everything including the seat seems to be original. It has an original San Francisco Bicycle License Plate on it dated 1955. The only thing that appears to be missing is the hand grips. Would anyone be able to tell me anything about this bike? Maybe an HONEST estimated Value? The picture didn't come out to show writing of the Monitar Sheerline brake. Any information or direction to go to find out more would be appreciated. Anyone wanting pics, please send me your regular email address.
Thank you, Fran


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 9, 2013)

It's basically an English light roadster type bicycle, similar to a Raleigh Sports but from another maker. It looks like Birmingham production to me. Mid-1950s appears right. I'd say your hub is correct on that.


----------

